# Sticky  ViP612 - L6.06 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## Ron Barry

*ViP612 - L6.06 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss*

Please use this thread to post your experiences and bugs found with this release.

Be sure when you report an issue or an experience be sure to include details and specify what receiver you saw it on. We definitely have seen some issues be receiver model specific so including the model is always good practice.

After receiving an update, if your box does not appear to be operating properly first step should be, find a ten minute period where nothing is recording, and then pull out the AC plug for 20 seconds and then plug it back in.

_*Reported Fixes or new Features:*_

 Ability to customer folders (MyGroups)

_*Reported Possible New Issues: *_

 

_*Other Reported Highs and Lows:*_

 

_Moderator Note: Feel free to report getting it or not, but don't be surprised if we sweep through and delete those type of posts with an update at the top indicating the state of the roll out. _


----------



## Sandman

Noticed last night,


----------



## phrelin

Mine also has it this morning. Must have been downloaded in the last two days. The custom folders feature has been added.

I'm doing a hard reboot now. When you get a software update, as soon as you can you should always do a "hard" reboot - unplug your box, wait 20 seconds, then plug it back in and leave it alone to let it do its thing which will take awhile.

This may not be necessary but sometimes it clears up problems with new software/firmware releases.


----------



## chewey

I've noticed fewer audio dropouts. Is it just me or is it possibly the software.


----------



## phrelin

I recorded this week's "Glee" from our local Fox station KTVU off the satellite. Still had video problems - almost like skipped frames and some pixelation.

I can't wait for the fall season to start....


----------



## et121212

No difference noticed. Still reboot occasionally, still problems with OTA reception. 

Today I noticed that the optical out stopped working but it is ok now after replacing the optical cable. Very odd, I have never had a cable go bad on me (this cable happens to be a name brand that I paid a few times more than the others I picked up from an internet site).


----------



## opus223

I keep losing my OTA timer for only one of my locals. 019.1. Never had a problem with my OTA before. I tried everything that I had read from other posts and no luck. I'm in Cleveland and 019.1 is cbs.


----------



## Ron Barry

When did you start loosing it. If it does not seem to match a software update cycle I would take a look at AVSForums HD locals section and see if others are reporting any issues that seem to match your timeframe. If it all of a suddenly happens my guess is something in the source stream has changed.


----------



## opus223

I only noticed it on Sunday 9-20-09 because I was setting my timers for the new season of shows and I only need my OTA on Mondays and Fridays. I had asked my wife that if she had set the timers and she had said yes, so I checked and didn't find them on the guide, but they were on the timers list but not showing on the guide. Tonight I had tested the timers on another channel and the same thing is happening... the timers just disappear. Thank goodness I have another dvr and the external hard drive. I'm trying to solve with everbodies help before I call E*


----------



## phrelin

Well, I got my first freeze, reboot with L6.06. So that problem wasn't solved. Oh well....


----------



## jsteppe

The issues I am having with my VIP612 appear to be what others are reporting: intermittent video/audio skipping on recordings. My perception is that all programing coming in is "recorded" whether the record light is on or not. Those designated "record" are saved to the hard drive for future viewing. The live TV is recorded on a area of the drive also so that when a program is paused, it can still be viewed but it is not saved. If that is the case, it seems there could be a hardware issue with the hard drive. However, because I work on computers, I know that firmware can fix what appears to be hardware problems. My DVR has the latest firmware (6.06) but I am wondering if there is a quality issue with the hardware, in particular, the hard drive. I just "upgraded" to this DVR earlier in the month with Dish. The older model I had worked much better than this one (my second since upgrading).


----------



## et121212

My 612 is about 13 month old and is showing its age. It would reboot on its own frequently (however it seems that I only have the problem when I am watching OTA channels) and the audio/video would skip from time to time (I did not have this problem before). 

I am not sure what to do (I unplugged the unit overnight but the problem would come back after a day or two). Can I ask Dish to replace the unit for me?


----------



## Nina

I need help regarding a switch from Dvr510 to a vip612. The only reason for doing this is buying an HDTV. Else love the 510. I have heard a lot of bad reviews regarding the Vip612. Please give me a fair opinion. Also, will I have to change the dishes?. I have a 61.5 and 110 and 119?


----------



## djlong

I went from a Dishplayer 7100 pointed at 61.5, 110 and 119 to a pair of 612s hooked up to an 'eastern arc' dish back in January.

While I've had to replace the 612s, the replacement units have worked well - only one annoying thing comes up constantly and it has to do with a recurring timer for an RSN event in HD - seems like it's "start a minute early" feature means it never gets the hit to 'turn on'.

Other than that, they've performed very well. I've had 1TB drives hooked up to both of them and my only complaint THERE is that it takes a LONG time to delete files when you have 800GB+ filled up. I wanted to delete a couple of seasons worth of a few shows and it was 'working' for a very long time.

On the whole I'm very happy with what I have.


----------



## phrelin

Nina said:


> I need help regarding a switch from Dvr510 to a vip612. The only reason for doing this is buying an HDTV. Else love the 510. I have heard a lot of bad reviews regarding the Vip612. Please give me a fair opinion. Also, will I have to change the dishes?. I have a 61.5 and 110 and 119?


I have both a 722 and a 612. With the two on the most recent software versions, they seem to be running about the same with regard to reliability and operation except when it comes to pushing the 612. I seem to get a few more frequent recording errors (momentary freezes and other minor glitches) when I'm recording two HD shows while watching a recording skipping commercials, etc.

I use external hard drives to archive recordings and have discovered that it seems to not glitch as much while recording if I'm watching recordings directly from the EHD and that goes for both machines.

It does take longer for the 612 to move recordings to and from the EHD and delete recordings. But it is a factor of something like 15%.

If I could get locals off the air, I would get a 722k with the module.

The ViP DVR's are complex computers and do have their problems, but most people are reasonably happy with them.


----------



## Nina

djlong said:


> I went from a Dishplayer 7100 pointed at 61.5, 110 and 119 to a pair of 612s hooked up to an 'eastern arc' dish back in January.
> 
> While I've had to replace the 612s, the replacement units have worked well - only one annoying thing comes up constantly and it has to do with a recurring timer for an RSN event in HD - seems like it's "start a minute early" feature means it never gets the hit to 'turn on'.
> 
> Other than that, they've performed very well. I've had 1TB drives hooked up to both of them and my only complaint THERE is that it takes a LONG time to delete files when you have 800GB+ filled up. I wanted to delete a couple of seasons worth of a few shows and it was 'working' for a very long time.
> 
> On the whole I'm very happy with what I have.


Thankyou both!! It seems I was completely misinformed that I would have to change my dishes to 118.7 due to the change in LNB'S for Vip 612 to work..


----------



## phrelin

Nina said:


> Thankyou both!! It seems I was completely misinformed that I would have to change my dishes to 118.7 due to the change in LNB'S for Vip 612 to work..


I get my signal with two 500's aimed at 110/119 and at 129. So it should be no problem for you unless your HD locals are on a different satellite then your current 110/119/61.5 configuration. I can't tell where you are located, but it is possible that if your locals are on one of the Eastern Arc satellites other than 61.5, you may have to change your dish configuration.


----------



## Nina

phrelin said:


> I get my signal with two 500's aimed at 110/119 and at 129. So it should be no problem for you unless your HD locals are on a different satellite then your current 110/119/61.5 configuration. I can't tell where you are located, but it is possible that if your locals are on one of the Eastern Arc satellites other than 61.5, you may have to change your dish configuration.


I am in Pensylvannia. The only reason I am getting 612 is the option for recording two different proagrammes at the same time. Or else, the south asian channels are not Hd anyways. Thanks for your help.


----------



## phrelin

Nina said:


> I am in Pensylvannia. The only reason I am getting 612 is the option for recording two different proagrammes at the same time. Or else, the south asian channels are not Hd anyways. Thanks for your help.


Ok. Sounds like you've got it figured out for your needs.

Since you were going for a 612 rather than an all SD 625 dual recorder, I thought you might want your locals in HD. Pennsylvania is all over the place, Philly HD locals are on 61.5, but Pittsburg is on 188 & 129, Erie and Johnstown/Altoona are on 129, Harrisburg is on 77.

Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## lenny

Got the VIP 612 approx 1 month ago and it's running L606 and it will freeze solid. It doesn't listen to the remote and only listens to a soft reboot and power plug reboot. This is just watching an HD channel like ESPN and not a recording of anything.

Is anyone else experiencing this? A post from phrelin in September seemed to imply it's happening to people and maybe they're just living with it but then he just posted a week or so ago and that he's just getting momentary freezes.

Maybe since noone has posted about this since then noone is seeing this any longer and it's possibly a bad unit?

This is not happening to my other receivers (622/722/501/etc).


----------



## santoshphenomenal

Noticed last night,


----------



## HDdude24

santoshphenomenal said:


> Noticed last night,


Well I hoping it my freezing on my 612's would stop after the update... They keep freezing with the picture freezing and sound still going or sound would stop and the picture still working?


----------



## Tom-Tx

lenny said:


> Got the VIP 612 approx 1 month ago and it's running L606 and it will freeze solid. It doesn't listen to the remote and only listens to a soft reboot and power plug reboot. This is just watching an HD channel like ESPN and not a recording of anything.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this? A post from phrelin in September seemed to imply it's happening to people and maybe they're just living with it but then he just posted a week or so ago and that he's just getting momentary freezes.
> 
> Maybe since noone has posted about this since then noone is seeing this any longer and it's possibly a bad unit?
> 
> This is not happening to my other receivers (622/722/501/etc).


As of last night, this still happens to me as well. Only on the 612, not the 622, and happens maybe once a night or every other night.


----------



## phrelin

lenny said:


> Got the VIP 612 approx 1 month ago and it's running L606 and it will freeze solid. It doesn't listen to the remote and only listens to a soft reboot and power plug reboot. This is just watching an HD channel like ESPN and not a recording of anything.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this? A post from phrelin in September seemed to imply it's happening to people and maybe they're just living with it but then he just posted a week or so ago and that he's just getting momentary freezes.
> 
> Maybe since noone has posted about this since then noone is seeing this any longer and it's possibly a bad unit?
> 
> This is not happening to my other receivers (622/722/501/etc).


Both are happening to me. Because I have two DVR's simply to be able to record four shows at the same time, I've taken to moving recordings from the 612 to an EHD and playing them back on my 722. It doesn't seem to lock up completely which is a real pain, but it also still has 3-12 second freezes.


----------



## garne2t

Don't buy a ViP612. You'll be in for major problems if you do.

I just got off the phone with Dish Network to resolve the problems with my fourth 612. The whole call took 1 hour. Yes, I have been through FOUR 612's at this point, warranty replacements by Dish, and they ALL have problems. Skips, freezes are consistent problems with every 612 box I have had. The current box jumbled large sections of shows at times like the entire 3rd period of a recorded hockey game I was watching.

So, I've been back and forth with Dish and spoken to a dozen people about this. A couple of months ago, after another hour on the phone, the supervisor committed to giving me a free upgrade to a 622. I had the agent spell it out very carefully to get a clear agreement.

Nothing happened. No 622 arrived. 

So, call Dish again. I explained I had a clear agreement with the previous agent. But they denied it and said the previous agent didn't note that in my account. Here we go again. 

Back to all the same arguements I had been through on my previous call. "We can't replace your DVR since you didn't buy it from us," they said. "We'll lease you one instead."

"Why would I want to lease a receiver when I already bought one? If I brought my new car in that was under warranty for repairs that was clearly a lemon and they told me 'we'll give you a lease to replace it,' do you think that's reasonable?" I said

"Uhh. We'll that's all we can do" they said.

I explained Dish was responsible for supporting the warranty and clearly after 4 boxes we have established this DVR to be defective. 

"Let me check with my supervisor." 

After holding 5 minutes, he comes back still denying responsibility.

30 minutes back and forth and I finally insist to talk with the supervisor.

"They will just tell you the same thing" the agent says.

Finally spoke to the supervisor and after another 20 minutes got them to agree to upgrade me for no charge. This time they said they would upgrade me to a ViP722. From what I've seen here the 722 works better. Let's hope I get the upgrade this time and it works!


----------



## jkinzel

phrelin said:


> Both are happening to me. Because I have two DVR's simply to be able to record four shows at the same time, I've taken to moving recordings from the 612 to an EHD and playing them back on my 722. It doesn't seem to lock up completely which is a real pain, but it also still has 3-12 second freezes.


I have to ask, How do you transfer an already recorded show/movie from the 612 to a EHD? i.e. where in the menu do you go, must you have the one time EHD activation done, etc.


----------



## TulsaOK

jkinzel said:


> I have to ask, How do you transfer an already recorded show/movie from the 612 to a EHD? i.e. where in the menu do you go, must you have the one time EHD activation done, etc.


To use an external hard drive, you first must activate the service.


----------



## Rogernet

It's now 11/22, almost 4 months since I first reported HDCP/890 Error Message to DISH on 7/29/09......I was hoping that the HDCP problem would end with the upgrade of the VIP612 firmware to L606 recently ......However, I still get the 890 error message when I try to order PPV or VOD movies. No call backs or help from DISH.....I have given up on them almost completely now.....I even sent a polite note to DISH CEO Charlie Ergen([email protected]) and not even a reply return note.....My DISH VIP612 still thinks my new SONY Bravia does not support HDCP protocol which is absolutely not true per SONY. The only good news is that I've saved a sizeable chunck of dollars by refusing to order any movies from DISH...It's almost cheaper to wait and get the movies I want to keep from discount video stores. Again I will not use RGB component video cables as des627 suggests, but thanks for the suggestion anyway. I am staying with my HDMI cable period....


----------



## TulsaOK

Rogernet said:


> Again I will not use RGB component video cables as des627 suggests, but thanks for the suggestion anyway. I am staying with my HDMI cable period....


If that offers you a work-around, why not?


----------



## lenny

Thanks to all that replied to my inquiry on if your 612 is still freezing. It sounds like it's still an issue for many and not a hardware issue (or at least a hardware issue particular to just my unit). Hopefully this gets resolved with a future software update.

I'm still going to call Dish to add one more complaint from another customer to hopefully get someone assigned to resolving this issue.


----------



## Rogernet

For those who did not catch this update on my starter thread, I posted this last week:

Good News VIP612 and HDCP Problem....I hope 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi......to all of you that have been suffering this problem since last July. DISH has indicated they have isolated the HDCP problem with SONY and other HDTVs and a fix should be available within 2 months. They have successfully tested it with a Beta version, per a very good Dish Technical
expert who actually called me back this evening after I escalated through the standard DISH Help Desk process. This is the first time that anyone from DISH has ever called me back and offered to work with me to solve the problem.....I volunteered to further beta test the fix if they wanted me to.
The DISH Tech also suggested a receiver upgrade to a VIP722 for those who do not wish to wait any longer.....not sure if it would be no cost or not to go from a 612 to a 722, but you can ask. The other option is to pull your HDMI cable and spend $$ and time to go back to old RGB cable quality.

As I mentioned last week, I requested that SONY send me their latest firmware which I installed on Saturday, 1-9-10, to be sure I was at the most current level for most Bravia Models BR2-BR7s. They will send you a plug-in for your USB port which takes only 5 minutes to upgrade. (Release is FE-01.96-BE-1.429C which first came out of March of 2009). This is optional but a good idea if you bought your set before last March like me. 

I will keep you posted on this....not sure if the fix will be in firmware L607 or L608. For now, I will keep my VIP612, save a few $$ by not ordering any PPVs or VODs for the next few months.....Don't let anyone at DISH tell you that you must have to go back to old technology RGB cables to see the PPVs on HDTVs like SONY.


----------



## nicedeboy26

My two 612's do not show caller ID


----------



## Jpriest007

Anyone heard anything about when they are going to upgrade from L606.


----------



## Rotryrkt

"soon":lol:


----------



## lenny

Per my post on November 12th and other's posts the 612 is/was having freezing every day or two. Recently, within the last week or two, it's now freezing a couple times a day so it's getting worse.

Not sure if there was a recent software update, we're running v609, since my bookmark that pointed to all the receiver software versions doesn't work any longer and a quick search at dish's support site doesn't bring anything up.

Spoke with front end tech support and they said I should get a new receiver since the hard reboots aren't fixing the problem. Yeah, it's the same thing everyone has heard on this thread. He said it would be $15 to get a new receiver shipped to me. He said I could get it shipped free if I signed up for the warranty service. I said how is that for free if it's $6/month and if you cancel there's a $25 fee? Also, you can't guarantee me if the newer 612's don't have the same problem?

I then asked for advanced tech support and spoke with him and he said there was a known issue for this receiver but it's no longer on the product issues list. So going by that he thought the problem could be fixed. He said he couldn't wave the shipping fee. At least he/Dish acknowledged it was a known issue.

So then I had him transfer me to the supervisor on duty since I said I bought this receiver directly from Dish and Dish says there was a known hardware issue and why I should pay for shipping when we all agree it was a defective product. She said the supervisors are also bound by the rules applied to the techs. She can not waive shipping fees and her answer was the same which was to have free shipping you have to buy the warranty service. I said how is that for free yadda yadda yadda (per above) , and I told her yes I understand that reduces technician visit fees but I said I never need a technician since I maintain my entire system so it would serve no purpose for customers like myself.

I said what if I did pay the fee and the replacement receiver has the same issue. Will I have to pay for the next replacement? She said maybe since "the system" decides whether you have to pay for return shipping. I asked her what are the business rules of when the customer or dish has to pay for shipping. She said they are not told what the rules are. I said if you don't even know then how will a customer know so it's a crap shoot? I said effectively then, I can continually pay for shipping until I a get a good unit (if one truely exists) and she said Yes.

I said thanks for your time and I'll write Charlie to try to get more information since this is just wrong. Especially since I pay approx $200/month for my receivers and channels and this was a known issue with this receiver.

So now I'm going to write Charlie to see what response I get from that dept. I'll post here their response.

Just posting now to let everyone know and if anyone actually has a newer 612 that is not exhibiting a picture freeze problem to please post here so I know it may be worth it if I do end up having to pay to get a new one shipped.


----------



## lenny

Mailed CEO per my post above and Executive Communications responded later that week and they were very nice and accommodating. They offered a 722 at a no cost exchange which I gladly took to get rid of the 612. That was a very good resolution to my issue. When the receiver arrived it was a refurb but that's OK since a refurb 722 blows away a non-refurb 10 month old 612.

Very satisfied with Dish in regards to this resolution.

I am again a very satisfied Dish customer.


----------



## tampa8

Thanks for that update. Glad to say but for two very occasional problems both my 612's in use for about four months have been rock solid.

Three times over the four months when you wake-up the receiver it goes to the aiming screen. Has happened to both receivers, not at the same time. A hard reset fixes it.

And once in a while when watching a program from the external hard disk, it stops replying to the advance forward or advance back buttons.

But that's been it. No missed timers, no freezes. I do notice it is more apt to record a program even if there is not enough information in the guide than the 508 was. Seems to want to record even when not "New" when there are marathons especially on A&E or the History channel.


----------



## lenny

tampa8 said:


> Thanks for that update. Glad to say but for two very occasional problems both my 612's in use for about four months have been rock solid.
> 
> Three times over the four months when you wake-up the receiver it goes to the aiming screen. Has happened to both receivers, not at the same time. A hard reset fixes it.
> 
> And once in a while when watching a program from the external hard disk, it stops replying to the advance forward or advance back buttons.
> 
> But that's been it. No missed timers, no freezes. I do notice it is more apt to record a program even if there is not enough information in the guide than the 508 was. Seems to want to record even when not "New" when there are marathons especially on A&E or the History channel.


Thanks for the info. It's good to know that some people with 612's don't have the freezing issue.

Dealing with the trick play buttons they act up even on my 622 and 722's even when not playing back from the external drive. After a soft reboot it's healed for awhile. Even after I hard reboot they act up after a day or two.


----------



## augie

One of my my 508 receivers has been exhibiting some of the same DVR issues you folks are describing here, so I decided rather than replace it again, I'd join the real world and upgrade to HD. The rep I contacted was only too happy to give me a free upgrade to 612s for both of my 508s. After reading this thread I guess I know why.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that my units will work satisfactorily, and keep the knowledge that if I have enough trouble over a long enough period of time, I may be able to get a free upgrade to a 722 in my back pocket.


----------

